

How to run a tech startup - MKK
http://michaelkk.tumblr.com/post/22263803440/how-to-run-a-tech-startup

======
Terretta
Aspirational headline, but generally good advice.

One possible dispute would be the "get ramen profitable first" point. There's
a strong case to be made for taking money pre-revenue, before your metrics get
harder to defend.

~~~
MKK
Agree - there are clearly businesses that require a large amount of upfront
capital before any type of monetization can happen.

------
ckluis
I would also argue that PPC can be used extremely early for A/B testing
landing pages (and other testing uses), as well as, for customer acquisition
if your product has the right market fit (cost per acquisition less than
profit per sale).

~~~
MKK
Great point - small amount spent on A/B testing to identify wording, layout
and messaging is super useful. Tim Ferris even used it to get the title of his
book :-). When I wrote the post I was more thinking about actual user
acquisition.

